# Usuarios + ativos ( 100 post )



## Carlos Dias (14 Nov 2006 às 14:54)

*Fiz esta lista do usuarios mais ativos deste forum - mais de 100 Post 

1-Seringador - 2148 - Vila Nova de Gaia
2-Dan - 1247 - Bragança
3-Fil - 1194 - Bragança
4-DJ Alex - 1131 - Lisboa
5-Luper - 1077 - Aveiro
6-Minho - 974 - Braga
7-Kim Carvalho - 725 - Elvas
8-Miguel - 722 - Setubal
9-Tozquio - 617 - Vila Nova de Gaia
10-Bruno Matias - 531 - Almada
11-Rog Pacheco - 507 - Ilha da Madeira
12-Spiritmind - 395 - Covilhã
13-Luis França - 381 - Lisboa
14-Santos - 343 - Sobral de Monte Agraço
15-João C Pais - 257 - Pinhal Novo
16-Iceberg - 197 - Braga
17-Ronaldo Coutinho - 170 - São Joaquim BRA
18-Pek - 169 - Madrid ESP
19-Antonio - 159 - Lisboa
20-João Oliveira - Afife - 157
21-Tiago Fsky - 152 - Porto
22-Pedro Canelas - 145 - Carnaxide
23-Angelstorm - 117 - Tomar
24-Snow - 109 - Abrantes*


----------

